# Ballistic surf rod for sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

33-405.......rated 6-10oz
never used
4 guides and tip.....no reel seat
asking $290 shipped pp


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

$275shipped pp
Willing to remove 4 guides and sell just the blank and tip guide for $220 shipped pp


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Last day here


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Closed here


----------

